# Ringneck making squeaks or barks - what does it mean?



## Clementine (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello!

I posted a little while ago about my ringneck dove flying erratically. She has since become a much better flier but I've observed other puzzling things about her behaviour, especially the sounds she makes.

Once in a while she makes sharp, high-pitched sounds, similar to a dog's squeaky toy or even the barking of a small dog itself. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? What do those sounds mean? 
I'll take a recording of it if I can but it always takes me by surprise.

While we're on the subject, for what purposes do female doves usually coo? I think she tends to do it more often when I step out of the room or when her cage is still covered in the morning, but sometimes it just seems random. Could it be a call to other doves? I was told that if I spend lots of time with her (which I do) she won't be lonely, but maybe that's not quite true?

She also makes a variety of clucking, clicking and chattering noises that I have trouble interpreting, but those don't sound nearly as strange as the "barks".

Edit : She's supposed to be about a year old, if that changes anything.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Clementine said:


> Hello!
> 
> I posted a little while ago about my ringneck dove flying erratically. She has since become a much better flier but I've observed other puzzling things about her behaviour, especially the sounds she makes.
> 
> ...


It's just a contact call.

My single hen, Mr. Dove, will weh! when she wants my attention.

Dove hens coo when they've found a nesty-spot they like. Calling their mate to come see it.

She's mostly likely sight mated to you, so it's you she's calling to come see and pay attention to her.

Human bonded dove hens are just ridiculously needy amd want to be the epicenter of your attention.


----------

